# Out of State Hunter for Turkey



## runway1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I'm coming from southern CA. The guide says I can hunt spring Turkey starting May 2 as a general season hunt. When I look at the website, I see fall only for general season except the CWMU hunts, which I don't yet understand

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_term.php?feature_item=15

Anyhow, can a socal hunter hunt spring turkey? Thanks very much for the help!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The link you've provided is for limited entry hunts. The general season is held statewide. Refer to the hunt guidebook for information on general season hunts, starting on page 16. General season permits go on sale February 18.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/upland-game/51-rules/guidebooks/1669-2015-16-utah-upland-game-and-turkey-guidebook.html


----------



## runway1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks! I have the book. That's what I thought. Website just started to confuse me because if you start at this point:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/upland-game.html

...and click "Turkey hunting maps and boundary descriptions"...you get there.

I was looking for a map that showed where I can hunt around the southern area, east of Cedar City in Dixie NF. I have the NF folded maps - very handy. On those, I see lots of OHV areas and I don't want to do something wrong...or stupid. Just want to get my turkeys in a row before the trip.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

what's a OHV area?? 
and how does it pertain to turkey hunting?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> what's a OHV area??
> and how does it pertain to turkey hunting?


Off Highway Vehicle.

If you want to road hunt turkey a area like this could come in handy.

I doubt that you would see any turkeys in a OHV area other than the human kind but who knows?


----------



## runway1 (Jan 6, 2016)

My point was that I wanted to be AWAY from OHV areas. Can't shoot near them and certainly too noisy.

Birds don't like that and I don't want any of us to disturb the other's activity.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's where your boots come in. 

There are very few areas where you are really going to be able to get very far away from a road or OHV area. Take a map of any area and pick a spot and then take a compass and draw a 1/2 mile circle around it and odd are you will have a road within that 1/2 mile. 

All of the 3 turkeys that I have shot have been within 1/4 mile of a road if that helps any if that helps any.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The largest concentration of turkeys is in the Sounthern part of Utah. All the mountains (with the exceptions of the dry desert mountains) hold turkeys. No real need to drive any farther North than Parowan(check your map) for the best turkey hunting in Utah. Pick a national forest and go for it. Plenty of turkeys.


----------



## runway1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks all. I appreciate the inputs!


----------

